
National HPV vaccination program would provide big benefits - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/national-hpv-vaccination-program-would-provide-big-benefits/
======
jseliger
In other vaccine-related news, the progress on genital herpes vaccines is
promising:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11538925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11538925).

